# Snake ID



## saximus (May 19, 2014)

Unfortunately this is the only photo as it's on behalf of a friend. Located around Cairns.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 19, 2014)

Green Tree Snake - yellow form.

Jamie


----------



## andynic07 (May 19, 2014)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Green Tree Snake - yellow form.
> 
> Jamie



Can I ask what features you are basing this on? Not saying you are wrong but I can hardly see any distinguishing features on my phone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 19, 2014)

Based on the general form, the colour (nothing much else it could be) and the long narrow head. Can't be much else - the yellow form is common across the top end and the Kimberley. The species comes in blue, yellow, black and green forms.

Jamie


----------



## andynic07 (May 19, 2014)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Based on the general form, the colour (nothing much else it could be) and the long narrow head. Can't be much else - the yellow form is common across the top end and the Kimberley. The species comes in blue, yellow, black and green forms.
> 
> Jamie



Cheers mate, this is a very nice colour phase indeed. I have seen most other coloured ones and I think this and the blue are the best.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexy1 (May 19, 2014)

Jamie i tend too agree with you but i have seen a few green trees up that way and the ones ive seen in that area are black from cairns and up too cape trib. The only yellow ones ive seen are as you said from the top end. Just my thoughts, maybe some locals can confirm this yellow form round that way.


----------



## cement (May 19, 2014)

Positive id is very difficult from the photo but i beleive it to be tree snake, as jamie said...the form.


----------

